

How to Redesign - sgdesign
http://www.attackofdesign.com/how-to-redesign/

======
ewoodrich
I ran into a problem not dissimilar to this when doing freelance programming
on a hacked together VBA project for score tabulation. I would recommend a
redesign in at least VB.net (as he wrote some custom VB libraries that he was
hesitant to rewrite).

In the end, even after I showed a spreadsheet of my billable hours spent
fixing ten year old bugs, he'd rather have me work a hundred hours on a
familiar task then risk losing the interface, and userbase he accumulated over
the years.

But hey, in the end, he was the one writing the checks, right?

